# Netted dragon caresheet...



## camt44 (May 4, 2010)

Hi, 
I am going to be selling my baby netted dragons soon, and want to give interested buyers a quick little reference/caresheet thing so they have a bit of an understanding about them before buying them (I have obviously said to do a lot of other research as well) in the hope that I can ensure my little netteds are all looked after well. It would be really great if you could have a quick read through and make any changes you think are necessary (in red or something...), and then send back the edited version (by pm or something) so I can get it right. As I said, it is only meant to be a quick little reference for them; something I can send them in an email if they ask questions about them (so I don't have to keep repeating myself, over and over!) to give some basic points... 
Thanks heaps
Cam


----------



## bigi (May 5, 2010)

mmm i would reduce it down to one page Cam, sometimes less information is more, and of course recommend Shannons book, as a must reference.


----------



## camt44 (May 6, 2010)

Yeh the goal was to make it nice and short like that, but I couldn't do it! I just kept on adding stuff to it. I'll try tonight to condense it a bit.
Thank heaps bigi
cam


----------



## Megzz (May 6, 2010)

I dont personally know anyone who keeps netteds so I found that helpful - thanks.


----------



## camt44 (May 10, 2010)

Hi again,
I followed Bigi's advice and condensed it to one page... So if you could tell me what you think of this one I would really appreciate it
Cam


----------



## treeofgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

i know its an old post, but THANK YOU  Very helpful guide


----------

